# New Article



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey guys, here is a short article with basic pointers to help prepare for a trip to a new bass fishing destination. http://landisthelimit.com/2012/08/30/how-do-you-prepare-for-a-trip/


----------

